# broadcom wlan unter linux



## Incognito (2. Dezember 2004)

Moins

Ich hab ein Problem unter Linux 9.1  meine Wlan-Karte (Belkin 54g, Chip is aber von Broadcom und is 11g Standart) einzubinden.
Ich hab mit Hilfe des waproamd die Karte immerhin aktivieren können und per iwconfig zeigt das System mir auch die Karte an.
Mein Problem is, dass ich per iwconfig nicht die ESSID eintragen kann. Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Router und denk das es in jedem Fall nur an der ESSID liegt (ich möcht die aber net unbedingt am Router deaktiviern). 


Lange Rede   kurzer Sinn  -   Please Help
thX


----------



## Incognito (19. Dezember 2004)

Noch ein Zusatz:

Ich hab des mit den ESSID Einstellungen mal gecheckt,  es liegt ma nich daran.

Ich hab von nem UNIX Admin erfahren, dass die MAC Adresse in die Karte eingetragen werden müsste, was aber auch nich des Problems Lösung war.

Ich bin mehr oder minder ratlos.  Hab schon alles mögliche probiert, nachgelesen usw.
Bis jetzt hat sich aber noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Also    -    Hilfe   =)


----------



## xkasi (31. Januar 2005)

Incognito hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moins
> 
> Ich hab ein Problem unter Linux 9.1  meine Wlan-Karte (Belkin 54g, Chip is aber von Broadcom und is 11g Standart) einzubinden.
> Ich hab mit Hilfe des waproamd die Karte immerhin aktivieren können und per iwconfig zeigt das System mir auch die Karte an.
> ...



Benutze die gleiche Karte und habe bisher noch keine Zufriedenstellende Lösung.
Zur Zeit nutze ich ndiswrapper um die Windows dll zu laden.
Und da kann ich ja gar nicht drauf.
Einen Kernelpatch habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Kannst du mir vieleicht kurz erklären wie das in etwa mit "waproamd" funktioniert.

THX


----------



## Incognito (14. März 2005)

Nachdem ich mich nun vielseitig informiert habe, bin habe ich erfahren, dass es keinen Treiber für Broadcom-Chips gibt.
 D.h. man kann es nur unter Verwendung des ndiswrapper versuchen, eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich nicht ergründen können.

 Also entweder ndiswrapper,  oder einfach Karte wechseln (war dann meine Lösung   )

 mfg


----------

